# Umgezogen, umgebaut -> brauche php !



## JuRrAsStOiL (12. Oktober 2001)

lustiger Titel was ... nur halb so lustig wie es ist.
Also war vorher bei f2s, nur jetzt scheint da alles
den Bach runter zu gehen . Der war so gut der Space.
Naja bin jetzt umgezogen. http://jurrasstoil.piranho.de/
Nur leider kein php in dem Saftladen. Kennt ihr guten
Space, möglichst mit php und wo man Dateien über 1 MB
ablegen kann. Wegen den Videos von meinen Tutorials.
Wäre nett wenn jemand helfen könnte.

THX


----------



## JuXX (13. Oktober 2001)

*Also dann kauf dir ein account*

also hmm ich kenen jetzt auch keinen aber hier kannst du ja mal schauen da kannst du angeben was du suchts usw
viel spass beim suchen 

http://www.webhostlist.de/host/data/vollsuche.php3 
http://www.freewebhost.de 
http://www.freewebspace.net 
http://www.spacefinder.at 
http://argentavis.hypermart.net/perl/freesites.html


----------



## JuXX (13. Oktober 2001)

*wer tut das nicht?*

bringster.com ist auch noch sehr gut!


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (13. Oktober 2001)

*THX*

hab mich für go-build.net entschieden, zwar keinen FTP-Zugriff, dafür aber angenehm schnell. Vielleicht wechsele ich auch zu DK3.com
da ist unendlich webspace + MYSQL PHP und allem drum und dran.
Wie gesagt mal sehen und noch mal vielen Dank.

Bzgl. http://argentavis.hypermart.net/perl/freesites.html


----------



## JuXX (14. Oktober 2001)

*der anbieter ist super!*

 go-build.net  

sehr schneller servr mit php und 4 free 20 mb space


----------



## Klon (15. Oktober 2001)

So Jungs wie ihr seht hab ich den Thread hier auf 1/4 runter gekürzt.

Alles was ich entfernt hab war Smalltalk, bezog sich nicht auf die Frage von JuRrAsStOiL (worüber dieser sich auch beschwert hat).

In der jetzigen Form ist der Thread übersichtlich und enthält alle eure abgegebenen Infos schön lesbar.

Ich möchte in Zukunft das ihr versucht alle Threads wo ihr posted so aussehen zu lassen, das heißt kein gelaber über "äh äh ich wollte da dies und das uppen" oder so Ein-Satz-Posts "ja beeil dich Sam".

Dange fürs Zuhören.

Sollte jemand mein Verhalten als zu streng ansehen kann dieser mir gerne per PM/Email schreiben, ich werden diesen Stil von nun an in allen Teilen des Boards durchziehen in denen ich Zugriff hab.

Cheers.


----------

